# Salah rifiuta la Fiorentina



## tifosa asRoma (3 Luglio 2015)

Ramy Abbas procuratore di Salah ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni a Firenzeviola.it: " Abbiamo deciso, non restiamo alla Fiorentina, Salah si trasferirà in un altro club italiano questa estate". Sul giocatore Juve, Inter e Roma.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ramy Abbas procuratore di Salah ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni a Firenzeviola.it: " Abbiamo deciso, non restiamo alla Fiorentina, Salah si trasferirà in un altro club italiano questa estate". Sul giocatore Juve, Inter e Roma.



Certo che alla Fiorentina mai che gliene andasse una diritta, lo hanno rivalutato e adesso si ritrovano con niente in mano.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Luglio 2015)

Se non fosse che la destinazione alternativa è l'Inter starei godendo. Si vede che a Salah hanno fatto un'offerta "_irricevibile, tardiva, inopportuna_"


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Luglio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se non fosse che la destinazione alternativa è l'Inter starei godendo. Si vede che a Salah hanno fatto un'offerta "_irricevibile, tardiva, inopportuna_"



Stai sicuramente alludendo a qualcosa detta da della valle, illuminami che storia è?


----------



## raducioiu (3 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Stai sicuramente alludendo a qualcosa detta da della valle, illuminami che storia è?


Riguarda un loro simpatico comunicato quando cercammo di acquistare Ljajic:
http://www.milanworld.net/milan-lja...10-milioni-di-euro-vt8333-108.html#post247929


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2015)

Se ne vogliono sempre andare tutti da li, poi i Della Valle fanno i permalosi. Si rendessero conto che non possono andare incontro alle ambizioni dei giocatori forti, se ne facciano una ragione e vendano.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Luglio 2015)

E' forte, ma non mi convince.E' partito a bomba alla Fiorentina, ma poi è scomparso nel nulla.


----------



## sion (3 Luglio 2015)

uomo piccolo piccolo sto qui


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Luglio 2015)

È sempre un piacere vedere la Fiorellina che viene presa a pesci in faccia.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Luglio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> uomo piccolo piccolo sto qui



quoto


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2015)

La Fiorentina ha detto che andrà per vie lagali sono contenta persona piccola piccola con sta gente bisognerebbe sempre fare cosi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Luglio 2015)

*Communicato ufficiale della Fiorentina:
"In merito agli accadimenti degli ultimi giorni che hanno coinvolto l'atleta Mohamed Salah , ACF Fiorentina al fine della massima trasparenza nei confronti dei propri tifosi precisa quanto segue. Il calciatore, tramite il suo rappresentante ha rifiutato la proposta migliorativa del proprio contratto ed ha addirittura manifestato l'intenzione di essere trasferito in altro club e non rispondere alla convocazione che gli era stata già inoltrata. In considerazione di quanto sopra e' stato dato mandato ai nostri legali di valutare le azioni necessarie per la tutela dei diritti della Società'.*


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Communicato ufficiale della Fiorentina:
> "In merito agli accadimenti degli ultimi giorni che hanno coinvolto l'atleta Mohamed Salah , ACF Fiorentina al fine della massima trasparenza nei confronti dei propri tifosi precisa quanto segue. Il calciatore, tramite il suo rappresentante ha rifiutato la proposta migliorativa del proprio contratto ed ha addirittura manifestato l'intenzione di essere trasferito in altro club e non rispondere alla convocazione che gli era stata già inoltrata. In considerazione di quanto sopra e' stato dato mandato ai nostri legali di valutare le azioni necessarie per la tutela dei diritti della Società'.*



Godo per la Fiorentina, sono rimasti con un pugno di mosche in mano


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha detto che andrà per vie lagali sono contenta persona piccola piccola con sta gente bisognerebbe sempre fare cosi.



Ma non ha senso, se li ha rifiutati se ne devono fare una ragione, è successo anche a noi l'altro giorno, amen.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Certo che alla Fiorentina mai che gliene andasse una diritta, lo hanno rivalutato e adesso si ritrovano con niente in mano.



La Fiorentina è proprio sfortunata in generale, Montolivo che non rinnova ( non che sia una grossa perdita ma essendo capitano il suo valore c'è), Neto, poi la storia di Montella e ora Salah.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non ha senso, se li ha rifiutati se ne devono fare una ragione, è successo anche a noi l'altro giorno, amen.



C'è una scrittura privata tra le parti dove è espressamente previsto che Salah può restare alla viola nel 2015/2016 solo se ne da espresso e scritto consenso. I Della Valle sembrano dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio, farebbero bene a impiegare il tempo che stanno sprecando ora, a cercare un sostituto coi 30 e passa milioni che si sono intascati per Cuadrado.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è proprio sfortunata in generale, Montolivo che non rinnova ( non che sia una grossa perdita ma essendo capitano il suo valore c'è), Neto, poi la storia di Montella e ora Salah.



Aggiungerei anche Ljajic.

Ma e normale che giocatori vogliano lasciare la Fiorentina per squadre piu grandi, questo e il calcio.
Pero la Fiorentina i suoi goielli in genere non li vende o pretende tantissimi soldi. Allora e normale che diversi giocatori preferiscano di non rinnovare per fare il salto in una squadra piu grande. Con Neto la Fiorentina ci ha pensato troppo tardi di prolungare il suo contratto. Poi via le sceneggiate con communicati contro giocatori e societa interessate, una cosa ridicola.
Pretendono che giocatori rispettino i contratti ma quando qualcuno, come e il suo diritto, non vuole prolungare lo mettono fuorirosa. Una societa per me disgradevole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Communicato ufficiale della Fiorentina:
> "In merito agli accadimenti degli ultimi giorni che hanno coinvolto l'atleta Mohamed Salah , ACF Fiorentina al fine della massima trasparenza nei confronti dei propri tifosi precisa quanto segue. Il calciatore, tramite il suo rappresentante ha rifiutato la proposta migliorativa del proprio contratto ed ha addirittura manifestato l'intenzione di essere trasferito in altro club e non rispondere alla convocazione che gli era stata già inoltrata. In considerazione di quanto sopra e' stato dato mandato ai nostri legali di valutare le azioni necessarie per la tutela dei diritti della Società'.*


*
L'avvocato di Salah risponde con un comunicato ufficiale:

"Precisiamo, in risposta al comunicato del club viola, che al momento Salah è un giocatore del Chelsea. Abbiamo usato il documento stipulato tra le parti a gennaio che è molto chiaro, cristallino, ed è spiacevole che la Fiorentina stia ora parlando di precedimenti legali. E' molto triste vedere un grande club come la Fiorentina effettuare simili, patetici tentativi, per rinnegare i propri accordi e i proprio obblighi contrattuali scritti. A Salah piacerebbe giocare per un club con differenti valori morali e professionali".*


----------



## Renegade (3 Luglio 2015)

Certo che alla Fiorentina son tutti ingrati eh. Ogni calciatore non fa che usarla come trampolino per poi andare via. Quanto a Salah si sapeva fosse esaltato, non brilla di certo come uomo. Deve tutto alla condizione fisica, come visione è nullo. Se non è in condizione non può dribblare o inserirsi e diventa inutile. E' partito forte per via dei ritmi della Premier, poi si è abituato al calcio italiano. Comunque resta da vedere se va a Roma o a Milano.

Oh, in ogni caso i Della Valle scendessero dal piedistallo. Montella è arrivato sempre quarto con calciatori mediocri e tutti infortuni importanti nei vari reparti. Si mettessero in testa che senza investire e fingendosi poveri non andranno mai da nessuna parte.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *
> L'avvocato di Salah risponde con un comunicato ufficiale:
> 
> "Precisiamo, in risposta al comunicato del club viola, che al momento Salah è un giocatore del Chelsea. Abbiamo usato il documento stipulato tra le parti a gennaio che è molto chiaro, cristallino, ed è spiacevole che la Fiorentina stia ora parlando di precedimenti legali. E' molto triste vedere un grande club come la Fiorentina effettuare simili, patetici tentativi, per rinnegare i propri accordi e i proprio obblighi contrattuali scritti. A Salah piacerebbe giocare per un club con differenti valori morali e professionali".*



Se i della valle avevano firmato un accordo con il quale il giocatore poteva scegliere di non restare in prestito a Firenze lo devono accettare, al di là di ragionamenti di tipo morale, se non vuoi correre questo rischio non firmi certi tipi di accordo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Certo che alla Fiorentina son tutti ingrati eh. Ogni calciatore non fa che usarla come trampolino per poi andare via. Quanto a Salah si sapeva fosse esaltato, non brilla di certo come uomo. Deve tutto alla condizione fisica, come visione è nullo. Se non è in condizione non può dribblare o inserirsi e diventa inutile. E' partito forte per via dei ritmi della Premier, poi si è abituato al calcio italiano. Comunque resta da vedere se va a Roma o a Milano.
> 
> Oh, in ogni caso i Della Valle scendessero dal piedistallo. Montella è arrivato sempre quarto con calciatori mediocri e tutti infortuni importanti nei vari reparti. Si mettessero in testa che senza investire e fingendosi poveri non andranno mai da nessuna parte.



Non sono d'accordo salah ha anche una buona visione di gioco oltre ad essere molto tecnico, la tua descrizione calza a pennello su gervinho, spero vivamente che salah arrivi a roma


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è proprio sfortunata in generale, Montolivo che non rinnova ( non che sia una grossa perdita ma essendo capitano il suo valore c'è), Neto, poi la storia di Montella e ora Salah.



Se ti succede una volta è sfortuna, due pure dai...Ma tre o quattro no, non è più sfortuna.Vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va.Inoltre pensiamo a come hanno trattato Neto!L'hanno messo fuori rosa come un cane rabbioso, poi nel momento del bisogno l'hanno richiamato e gli ha pure salvato il di dietro alla viola.Neto si è comportato da uomo vero e da professionista esemplare, la società viola invece ha fatto l'ennesima pessima figura.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Se i della valle avevano firmato un accordo con il quale il giocatore poteva scegliere di non restare in prestito a Firenze lo devono accettare, al di là di ragionamenti di tipo morale, se non vuoi correre questo rischio non firmi certi tipi di accordo.



Da quanto ho appreso su Sky:

C'era un accordo per un anno di prestito con opzione per un secondo anno da esercitare entro il 30.06.2015 da parte di entrambe le parti. La Fiorentina ha inviato il suo 'si' al Chelsea, il giocatore invece, a quanto pare, a inviato il suo veto al Chelsea senza informare la Fiorentina. La Fiorentina era convinta che in assenza di communicati da parte del giocatore si tratti di un assenso implicito.


Ovviamente tanto dipende dal contratto e le parole esatte, ma generalmente un assenso implicito ha requisiti molto alti(mi sto basando sul codice civile tedesco, forse e diverso in Italia/Inghilterra) e in questo caso la Fiorentina avrebbe sbagliato clamorosamente.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho appreso su Sky:
> 
> C'era un accordo per un anno di prestito con opzione per un secondo anno da esercitare entro il 30.06.2015 da parte di entrambe le parti. La Fiorentina ha inviato il suo 'si' al Chelsea, il giocatore invece, a quanto pare, a inviato il suo veto al Chelsea senza informare la Fiorentina. La Fiorentina era convinta che in assenza di communicati da parte del giocatore si tratti di un assenso implicito.
> 
> ...



Se è così la Fiorentina sta sbagliando, perché il veto salah lo deve comunicare al Chelsea, società che deve rinnovare il prestito, mica a loro, poi da un punto di vista comportamentale possiamo stigmatizzare salah poiché poteva anche avvertire i viola,ma legalmente non mi sembra ci siano appigli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Communicato ufficiale della Fiorentina:
> "In merito agli accadimenti degli ultimi giorni che hanno coinvolto l'atleta Mohamed Salah , ACF Fiorentina al fine della massima trasparenza nei confronti dei propri tifosi precisa quanto segue. Il calciatore, tramite il suo rappresentante ha rifiutato la proposta migliorativa del proprio contratto ed ha addirittura manifestato l'intenzione di essere trasferito in altro club e non rispondere alla convocazione che gli era stata già inoltrata. In considerazione di quanto sopra e' stato dato mandato ai nostri legali di valutare le azioni necessarie per la tutela dei diritti della Società'.*



Il giocatore ha tutto il diritto di prendere le sue decisioni professionali,in linea con i contratti stipulati.
Sti viola sono buoni solo a fare piagnistei.


----------



## Sanchez (3 Luglio 2015)

Godo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Luglio 2015)

Se continuano con queste scenate sarà dura per loro trovare giocatori disposti a trasferirsi a Firenze


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2015)

Godo immensamente


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2015)

Le crociate Dellavalliane sono famose in tutto il mondo per il loro stile comico inconfondibile.


----------



## Doctore (5 Luglio 2015)

Mi auguro la rovina calcistica della fiorentina.


----------



## diavolo (5 Luglio 2015)

Gli egiziani hanno preso d'assalto la pagina Facebook della fiorentina


----------



## raducioiu (8 Luglio 2015)

Per SportMediaset, nel caso in cui Salah si rifiuti di tornare a Firenze, la Fiorentina pretenderebbe un premio di valorizzazione di 3 milioni.


----------

